# The Difference



## Trip (Jan 5, 2004)

I just wanted to know...do you think there is a difference between a Creative designer and Graphic designer, other than a title? Post your answer here, but if you know for sure then just post a simple yes/no. I'll post the true, universal, answer in a week.


----------



## Sogni (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd guess a Creative Designer (altho I never heard of that title) would do more than just Graphics as a Graphic Designer does.

Altho I claim and mostly use the title "Graphic Designer" altho I do more than that...


----------



## Arden (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd think a Creative Designer would come up with the actual design, like the architect, while the Graphic Designer would do it up in Maya, Photoshop, or whatever, like the carpenter.


----------



## Trip (Jan 5, 2004)

Good guesses guys.  Not on target yet though.


----------



## Arden (Jan 6, 2004)

So what do we get for a "correct" answer?


----------



## Randman (Jan 6, 2004)

Any designer worth his or her salt is creative. Hard to be a designer without being creative (though some I know try). A graphic designer is more of a title, be it graphics, illustrations and whatnot (in print and broadcast) or websites, or even invention design, I guess. You can be a creative graphic designer, but you can't be a graphic creative designer. 
   And if you think there's a universal answer out there (other than "42"), you still gotta few things to understand about the way things work.


----------



## Trip (Jan 6, 2004)

No, there actually is a universal answer. And you haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## octane (Jan 6, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> No, there actually is a universal answer. And you haven't gotten it yet.



This all sounds very little Buddha to me! There isn't a correct answer, every creative agency comes at the problem from their own angle.

OK, this is my take on the creative, but let's first figure out what he / she isn't.

A graphic designer is often associated with [restricted to?] the print form of design. They might crow about being creative, but there's often a big difference. Working with print and then moving to web [for instance] is a big transition for someone wedded to Quark and Freehand.

A graphic designer will work from a supplied brief, they then make a visual interpretation of that brief. They'll create actual mock ups of the design plus a range of visuals.

Who comes up with the brief? It's the creative designer dude! Ours was a guy called Steve Dixon. Although an incredible illustrator, he very rarely put pen to paper [unless writing a brief, of course]

He concentrated on the conceptual angle. Rather than thinking about _what_ the design should like like, he would think more about _how_ the design should work as a piece of media or as a range of media; be it for print, web, video .. you name it!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, coming from a pre-press and graphic design background, I can say for sure that there is a difference (at least here in Texas!)

Graphic designers get paid much less than creative designers.  Also, creative designers are usually referred to as "creative directors" down here and usually manage a team of graphic designers.

I worked for a company that had both graphic designer and creative designer positions, and the graphic designers were relegated to laying out ads or art with little to no creative freedom.  They were told what to do, how to make it look, and the rest was just PhotoShopping and Quarking the layout per specs.  The creative designers were usually given a lot of creative freedom and were included in client meetings and the such to give feedback and suggestions for layouts/art.  The creative designer's job was usually four to ten times as heavy as the graphic designer's job, since the creative designer usually had to present three or more mock-ups to the client as well as tailor the layouts to the client's needs.

I guess I kinda reiterated what octane said... hehe... in short, here in Texas, graphic designers don't get paid squat.  $12/hour max.  Maybe $15.  Creative designers (or directors, take your pick) usually make a good $50,000 to $80,000/year.


----------



## Randman (Jan 6, 2004)

Diablo, you're not with the E-N, are you?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 6, 2004)

Hehe... what is this E-N you speak of?


----------



## Randman (Jan 6, 2004)

Express-News


----------



## Trip (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, here we go folks:

*Graphic Designer*: One that solves problems graphically. A graphic designer is offered a problem (ie "we need a logo", "make us a webpage"). And has to use his/her knowledge to create a website that solves the problem at hand.

*Creative Designer*: One that uses creative skills to design. A creative designer is given complete (almost always 100%) knowlege of what the client wants, and makes it. The client usually has specifications (theme, colors, images) that the designer will use.

So there you have it.  A graphic designer uses his own ideas, while a creative designer uses his own skills, and the clients ideas. 

Bet you didn't see that coming.


----------



## Trillian (Jan 6, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> "42"



Lol, another hg2g junkie! way to go dude! 

Ok, for my guess. A creative designer is someone who is just creative, and trys to design, but doesn't have much skills, and there for, is penneyless (like me)

Where as a graphic designer is a "creative designer" will more skills, and a *gasp* paycheck. (I want one of those dang it! Have to wait a year till I can try to get one though...)


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

And that's your opinion, right, Trip?  I could swear I said close to the same thing earlier.  The creative designer makes the concept (architect) while the graphic designer puts it into play (carpenter).


----------



## Randman (Jan 7, 2004)

> A graphic designer uses his own ideas, while a creative designer uses his own skills, and the clients ideas.


 If only it were so simple and cut-and-dry. Any designer has to use their skills. Some can come up with an original idea (or, more likely, an adaptation of another idea, for few things are totally 100% original these days, even if it's just an inspiration) and some can work with criteria from a client. But show me a designer who doesn't try to improve on an idea or offer feedback to the client and I'll show you a poor designer. 
   I'll stick to my earlier assertion that there's no universal answer (save for  "42").


----------



## octane (Jan 7, 2004)

Trip said:
			
		

> So there you have it.  A graphic designer uses his own ideas, while a creative designer uses his own skills, and the clients ideas.



You really didn't read my posting earlier, did you?

Well, the revelation is over dear pilgrims, back to your day job...


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

Rand: 42 is the only answer. 

Octane: What if your day job is as a designer, and you're not sure which kind you are?  (Okay, I'm reaching a bit here...)


----------



## octane (Jan 7, 2004)

Arden said:
			
		

> Rand: 42 is the only answer.
> 
> Octane: What if your day job is as a designer, and you're not sure which kind you are?  (Okay, I'm reaching a bit here...)



I'd see an occupational therapist...


----------



## Arden (Jan 7, 2004)

octane said:
			
		

> I'd see an occupational therapist...


 But I see my mom all the time!  (Yes, she's an OT.)


----------



## Trillian (Jan 7, 2004)

That's it! Trip discovered the ultimite question for life, the universe, and everything!

'Is a difference between a Creative designer and Graphic designer, other than a title?'

'42'

(or am I just getting wound up?)


----------



## Jason (Jan 8, 2004)

IMHO

Creative Designer is more likely associated with the marketing aspect, and over all creative concept

where as a Graphic Designer generally takes ideas and uses them to design for a certain need.


----------

